# No has visto mi danza del vientre



## elena25

" No has visto mi danza del vientre"


----------



## Vanda

Hola Elena!

_No has visto mi danza del vientre_
Você não viu a minha dança do ventre!


----------



## sara_gdleon

Vanda said:


> Hola Elena!
> 
> _No has visto mi danza del vientre_
> Você não viu a minha dança do ventre!


 
porqué não: você não tem visto a minha dança do ventre?
assim não é correto?

viu é passado mas a frase tá em participio, não?

é uma dúvida minha....


----------



## Vanda

Sara, eu tenho que voltar _à prancheta,_ ou seja, à gramática do espanhol para explicar-lhe, motivo pelo qual vou deixar para os outros.  Mas a frase, tenho quase certeza, refere-se a uma ação já passada, sendo assim, para nós, é simplesmente o pretérito perfeito: viu.


----------



## Outsider

sara_gdleon said:


> porqué não: você não tem visto a minha dança do ventre?
> assim não é correto?


Não é correcto, porque (quase de certeza) estamos a falar de uma única dança, que já passou. O "presente perfeito" português (para usar um calque do inglês bem conveniente) tem um sentido diferente do do espanhol.


----------



## Tomby

Vanda said:


> Hola Elena!
> 
> _No has visto mi danza del vientre_
> Você não viu a minha dança do ventre!


 
O pretérito perfeito simples é empregue para a descrição de acções que, apesar de terminadas no passado, mantêm ainda uma certa ligação com o presente. 
Exemplos: "_Esta semana mi padre ha llegado_" = "Esta semana chegou o meu pai" (e, portanto, está cá). 
"_Esta tarde hemos recibido los libros_" = "Esta tarde recebemos os livros" (e estão, por isso em nossa posse). 
Resumindo, o pretérito perfeito simples português concorda com o pretérito perfecto castellano [_el ha amado_] e não unicamente com o pretérito indefinido [_el amó_].
Cumprimentos!


----------



## asmborges

Sara,

En Portugués no importa si algo ocurrió hace un minuto o un año, ya es pasado, así que usas el Pretérito Perfecto Simple. "Acabei de chegar". "Ano passado fui ao Japão."

Por otro lado, si quieres indicar la repetibilidad de algo o la durabilidad de una acción que empezó en el pasado y que todavía no ha acabado, usas el Pretérito Perfecto Composto. "Tenho trabalhado muito ultimamente". "Laura tem estado muito cansada nos últimos tempos". La palabra "ultimamente" es la clave de este tiempo!


----------



## sara_gdleon

oh ok, agora entendo, em espanhol não é assim, por isso a dúvida, mas muito obrigada por suas respostas


----------



## olivinha

Esto es uno de mis rectos (entre muchos) en español: elegir correctamente entre _no has visto mi danza_ y _no viste mi danza_. Me _han dicho_ que muchas veces da igual tanto el uno como el otro, hay incluso regiones en España, como Asturias por ejemplo, donde se utiliza más el pretérito perfecto. 
Ahora bien, más difícil aun es enseñar el uso del present perfect x simple past (en inglés) a los españoles…
O


----------



## Julio Rafael

olivinha said:


> Esto es uno de mis rectos (entre muchos) en español: elegir correctamente entre _no has visto mi danza_ y _no viste mi danza_. Me _han dicho_ que muchas veces da igual tanto el uno como el otro, hay incluso regiones en España, como Asturias por ejemplo, donde se utiliza más el pretérito perfecto.
> Ahora bien, más difícil aun es enseñar el uso del present perfect x simple past (en inglés) a los españoles…
> O


En español el pretérito perfecto marca o acentúa la persona que efectúa la acción del verbo, aunque el pronombre estuviese tácito.


----------



## olivinha

Julio Rafael said:


> En español el pretérito perfecto marca o acentúa la persona que efectúa la acción del verbo, aunque el pronombre estuviese tácito.


 
Hola, Julio. 
¿Nos podría brindar un ejemplo?
Gracias.
O


----------



## Julio Rafael

olivinha said:


> Hola, Julio.
> ¿Nos podría brindar un ejemplo?
> Gracias.
> O


Hola Olivinha:
Un ejemplo podría ser: a) he leido tu mensaje. b) leí tu mensaje. 
Espero ayude. saludos Julio


----------



## olivinha

Julio Rafael said:


> Hola Olivinha:
> Un ejemplo podría ser: a) he leido tu mensaje. b) leí tu mensaje.
> Espero ayude. saludos Julio


 
Hola, Julio.
A ver, sería:
a) He leido tu mensaje _hoy_. 
b) Leí tu mensaje _ayer_.
¿He elegido bien?

Y cuál sería la diferencia entre: 
a) He leido tu mensage esta mañana;
b) Leí tu mensage esta mañana.

Bueno, ¿la opción "a" es admisible?
O


----------



## Julio Rafael

olivinha said:


> Hola, Julio.
> A ver, sería:
> a) He leido tu mensaje _hoy_.
> b) Leí tu mensaje _ayer_.
> ¿He elegido bien?
> 
> Y cuál sería la diferencia entre:
> a) He leido tu mensage esta mañana;
> b) Leí tu mensage esta mañana.
> 
> Bueno, ¿la opción "a" es admisible?
> O


 Hola Olivinha: Soy nativo de argentina y mi respuesta tiene que ver con lo que se usa en mi pais: Hay regiones donde se usa más el pretérito perfecto ( norte e interior en general) y otras donde se usa más el pasado simple ( Bs As principalmente). Todas las opciones que usaste son posibles en la medida que la acción fue realizada en un momento anterior al presente. Sin embargo y quizás sea una apreciación personal ( no soy especialista en lenguas) a mi entender el uso del auxiliar "haber" remarca o acentúa en la persona que realizó la acción ("yo he" "tu has" etc). En el pasado simple se marca o acentúa la acción del verbo (leí). Espero haber ayudado.
saludos Julio


----------



## olivinha

Julio Rafael said:


> Espero haber ayudado.
> saludos Julio


 
Sí, muchas gracias, Julio.
Un saludo.
O


----------

